# ...



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Awww, I would love to hear more!!! And I would LOVE to see more pictures!!!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Aw...Galleon, (is that how you spell your name?) I want to hear more stories! 

Can you speak German Galleon, you speak spanish and english but shouldnt you be able to speak German to understand Your mommy? 

Oh your so cute, I want to run up and hug you!

*Jumping on a plane to go hug a horse in germany*

Lol, that would be pretty dumb of me...I think your going to have to come here to let me hug you! lol.


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

you look sad in that picture....You look as if your crying....


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of your mummy riding you?


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow, great picture!!! Thanks


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

This is so cute! I love you Galeon!


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

lol galeon...your so funny...my pony would careless what he is by when he is wet...

My pony is afraid of men.....He was roped by them...like a calf!!


----------

